

Not cool, Reddit - asto
http://www.stochasticgeometry.ie/2010/03/09/silently-banned-reddit/

======
avree
This isn't really news.

Reddit does do 'shadow-bans' in the case of egregious spammers. Moderators are
soon going to be able to do temporary, sub-reddit specific shadowbans as well.

Looking at his account (<http://www.reddit.com/user/MarkDennehy/submitted/>),
he looks like a spammer. He only submits links to his own sites, and rarely
comments.

Scrolling down through his submission history, I can see (for the subreddits I
moderate, such as /r/business), that his submissions have an incredibly high
rate of spam-filter failure (meaning that they get caught by the automated
spam filter and never shown.) This is because they look like spam.

The point of Reddit is to submit interesting and informative links, as well as
participate in discourse; not repeatedly submit your own articles to as many
subreddits as possible.

If you look like a spammer, and talk like a spammer... well....

------
zdw
Cache link as it source appears to be down:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:EeZYEWV...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:EeZYEWV3Xn8J:www.stochasticgeometry.ie/2010/03/09/silently-
banned-reddit/+http://www.stochasticgeometry.ie/2010/03/09/silently-banned-
reddit/&hl=en&client=safari&gl=us&strip=1)

Basically, guy got inexplicably banned from the site, and is having trouble
getting back on.

~~~
gamache
Reddit does secret hellbans? That's awful! I'm glad I hang out on HN instead.

EDIT: Arc seems to have eaten my <sarcasm> tags. Truly an inferior-lisp.

~~~
klaruz
Everything seems to point to HN being much much worse about doing that than
Reddit.

------
mweimer
This is pretty old. Here's the discussion about this on Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/bbc58/silently_b...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/bbc58/silently_banned_from_reddit/)

------
blhack
This was addressed a year ago:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/bbc58/silently_b...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/bbc58/silently_banned_from_reddit/c0lyabo)

------
handelaar
... a year and a half ago.

------
Morendil
This is a one-year old story. What's the "news" angle?

------
blhack
It sure would be nice if he actually said what his username was.

~~~
allbutlost
Seems to be this acc. <http://www.reddit.com/user/MarkDennehy/submitted/>

~~~
naner
Looks spammy to me.

~~~
blhack
But don't you want to know the best cans to wear?

/snark

Look, there is a fine line between promoting your own articles (It's _totally_
okay to link to your own stuff), and spamming.

Linking the same thing across a bunch of subreddits and having it receive no
upvotes? That's spam.

------
kahawe
Judging from his submitted stories, it looks like he pretty much exclusively
linked and x-posted to his own blog(s).
(<http://www.reddit.com/user/MarkDennehy/submitted/>)

The FAQs DO have a section on that:

" _It's not strictly forbidden to submit a link to a site that you own or
otherwise benefit from in some way, but you should sort of consider yourself
on thin ice. So please pay careful attention to the rest of these bullet
points_ " <http://www.reddit.com/help/faq#Whatconstitutesspam>

Plus lots of the posts had 0 points, so it seems pretty conclusive to me.

And arguing the "more or less karma points"... come on. Really??? So not only
did OP not read the FAQs, he doesn't know how reddit works and how many
accounts the average redditor has.

